# Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

Hallöchen,
meine Filterfrage für meinen neuen Teich ist eigentlich beantwortet. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein Vliesfilter.

In Frage kommen der Genesis EVO 3/750 oder der SmartpondFilter 800, ob nun gepumpt oder Schwerkraft kann ich mir noch aussuchen, da hab ich Flexibel gebaut.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem der Filter oder kennt jemanden der so einen Filter betreibt ? Beide haben Vor und Nachteile, aber welcher ist der bessere ?


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,

von der Idee her finde ich diese Filter gut.

Aber: willst Du wirklich soooviel Geld für einen Vliesfilter ausgeben?
Ich finde die Anschaffungskosten schon enorm - und wie sieht es mit dem Filterpapier-Verbrauch aus, was kommen da noch für laufende Kosten auf Dich zu? 

Ich würde dann schon eher zum Trommelfilter tendieren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: willst Du wirklich soooviel Geld für einen Vliesfilter ausgeben?



Nee, muss ich aber wohl. 



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dann schon eher zum Trommelfilter tendieren.



Nicht billiger, aber ohne Bioteil


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,

grad mal bei Sprick nachgesehen: 
Der "TRI2" kostet knapp 4.000 und hat eine max. Durchflußrate von 50 m³/Stunde. Der sollte doch langen, oder? (Leider steht nirgends, für wieviel Liter Teichinhalt die Filter geeignet sind).

Dann könntest Du noch eine Bio-Kammer mit __ Hel-X o. ä. machen und wärst immer noch günstiger als mit dem Vliesfilter. Oder soll es aus Platzgründen nur ein "Teil" sein?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Ja,
Platz spielt auch eine, wenn auch kleinere Rolle.

Aber mit deinem Preisbeispiel bin ich doch auch schon weit über der 4000€ Marke.

Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich den Smartpond deutlich günstiger bekommen kann als der Listenpreis.


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe nur gesehen, dass die Vliesfilter 6-7 T€ kosten und daraufhin mal eben nach den TF geschaut. Es gibt auch günstigere, aber ich weiss eben nicht, wie groß einer sein sollte für Deine 38 m³.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Das doofe ist, dass mein Teichvolumen "Grenzwertig" ist. Da reichen auch die kleineren TF oder VF. Nehme ich doch lieber gleich eine Nummer größer. Ich denke das kommt auch dem Vliesverbrauch zu gute.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hi,


also ich würde ( wenn ich's mir leisten könnte ) einen TF zulegen.  

Schon allein wegen den Folgekosten.  

Auch wenn:


> ich den Smartpond deutlich günstiger bekommen kann als der Listenpreis



Die TF Größe sollte doch m.M.n. eigentlich der Durchflussmenge an Wasser pro h entsprechen/ angepasst sein oder.  

Da sollte dann vllt. der Rainer besser Auskunft geben können....:smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe, 

wenn ich so viel Kohle für einen Filter ausgeben könnte, dann würde ich mich eher für einen Trommelfilter entscheiden, weil mich beim Vliesfilter einfach das ständige Auswechseln des Vlieses stören würde. Selbst wenn auch dabei die Kosten keine Rolle spielen würden, so würde es mich total annerven das ich so viel Geld in einen Filter investiere und dauernd losfahren muss Vlies kaufen und nen Haufen Müll produziere. 
Zudem wäre mir der Bioteil bei den Vliesfiltern zu klein. 
Ich bin ja (allein schon wegen der Optik) Fan eines bewachsenen Bodenfilters, und wenn ich das könnte würde ich dem einen Trommelfilter vorschalten.
Mag sein, das ich durch mein Exil Forum dies bezueglich vorbelastet bin. 

Hast Du die Filter mal im Original angeschaut ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Morgen 

Erst einmal Danke für eure Postings. Aber es geht nicht um eine andere Art von Filter, sondern nur um die beiden von mir beschriebenen Modelle. 
Die Kosten sind mir durchaus bewusst, aber die Funktionsweise und Wirksamkeit sehe ich als Ideal an.

Einen SP 500 habe ich schon Live gesehen, darum ist die Entscheidung ja für den VF gefallen


----------



## hansemann (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,

was fragst du denn, wenn du dich schon so in den Vliesfilter verliebt hast? 

Kleiner Spaß 

Ich habe leider weder einen TF noch einen VF. Aber ich schwärme für einen TF, denn ich kenne die Anlage von Rainer, der den TF1 von Sprick hat. 



> Da sollte dann vllt. der Rainer besser Auskunft geben können....


 Ist eine gute Idee

Und den Jürgen-V mit seinem selbst gebastelten TF würde ich auch mal fragen, und dann würde ich mir 2 kompetente VF-Besitzer greifen, und auch diese nach Vor-/Nachteilen ihrer Filterung befragen. Zeit hast du ja noch genug.

Viele Grüss
Hans

P.S. Du bist in der glücklichen Lage, dich für einen "Mercedes oder BMW" entscheiden zu dürfen , bei uns armen Teichbesitzern stellt sich eher die Frage: Bürstenkammer oder Sieb


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Wie schon geschrieben, es geht mir um die Unterschiede beider VF's

Klar ist der Anschaffungspreis eine Frechheit, aber ich denke so etwas kauft man nur ein mal im Leben (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Moin, wenn schon nur die Wahl zwischen den zwei Modellen ist dann würd ich den Genesis nehmen, aber nur weil ich den noch nicht gesehen habe. Nen Smartpond hatten se mal hier beim Bielefelder Vertriebspartner aufgebaut und da fand ich ne frechheit fuer so dünne Bleche so viel Geld zu nehmen. Vielleicht würd ich das beim Genesis genau so empfinden. Auf den Fotos macht der aber nen guten Eindruck (wenngleich man für nur etwas mehr Geld auch schon nen Neuwagen bekommt)  ..... ok ok ... ein Dacia filtert keinen Gartenteich  

Vielleicht schreibst Du einfach mal warum Du Dich fuer die beiden Modelle bereits vorentschieden hast. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Der Genesis ist Kunststoff, oder ? Der SmartPond aus Edelstahl.

Wie ich mich entschieden habe ? Lesen, schauen, vergleichen und und und. Ich habe die Sache von hinten aufgerollt, also alle weggestrichen die NICHT in Frage kommen.
Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich einen TF noch nie Live gesehen habe. Alle anderen schon.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Also was ich da gesehen habe war zwar Edelstahl, aber sehr dünne Bleche. 
Das stand für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis ! 
Sorry, Koi Händler, ich weiß das der Fischverkauf ja schon ein Zuschußgeschäft ist *grins* das muss dann bei den Filtern wieder rausgeholt werden. 

Na dann solltest Du nicht nur lesen, sondern Dir das mal live anschauen. 
Ein TF is natuerlich besonders dann interessant, wenn Du für das Spülwasser nix bezahlst (Brunnen oder Zisterne) und an die Abwasserleitung anschliessen kannst. 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Also wenn ich spülen muß, dann aus der Leitung. Abwasser ist kein Problem. Und da ich eh mit 2000 - 3000 Litern Frischwasser/Woche rechne muss ich nicht auch noch Unmengen an Spülwasser verballern, oder ?


----------



## hansemann (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hi Uwe,

soviel ich gelesen habe, spülen die meisten TF-Besitzer den TF mit Teichwasser!!!!!

Und Wasserwechsel sind ja sowieso durch nix zu ersetzen. Habe mich gerade in das Thema Keimreduzierung am Koiteich eingelesen. Mein Fazit: TW sind am effektivsten. Und wer eine Wasseruhr installiert hat und somit kein Abwasser bezahlt, was soll es?
1 Euro pro m³, z.B. jede Woche mind. 10% (im Sommer für das Giesen im Garten habe ich mir 20% vorgenommen, bei 35m³ wären das 3,5 bis 7m³, sagen wir mal für Mitte April bis Mitte Okober, sind 6 Monate mal im Schnitt 5m³ wöchentlich ergibt: 120 Euro, und jetzt rede ich es mir selber schön: 120,- Euro im Jahr geteilt durch 12 Monate sind gerade mal 
10,- Euro im Monat und ein grüner Rasen etc.  


Viele Grüsse
Hans

P.S. Und Nitrat reduziere ich auch, und Phospaht und was weiß ich noch alles!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Und Nitrat reduziere ich auch




Nicht unbedingt, wir haben hier 12,5 mg aus der Leitung


----------



## Reinhold (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht unbedingt, wir haben hier 12,5 mg aus der Leitung




Hallo Uwe,

wir haben bei uns sogar 49mg/l Nitrat im Wasser 

im übrigen bin ich auch der Meinung das man das Spühlwasser bei einem TF nicht Rechnen sollte, da man ja eh WW machen muß.

wobei der Flies verbrauch verlorenes Geld und Müllprotuktion ist .

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Aber ich möchte keinen TF. 

Gibt es denn niemanden der Erfahrung mit Vliesfiltern hat ?

Und..... den Umweltgedanken sollten wir Teichliebhaber  besser bei Seite lassen, bei dem was wir an Energie und Wasser verballern


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo 

Hier mal meine infos


Von der Filterung ist nen Vliesfilter einem Trommelfilter überlegen. 
Aber nicht bei den Folgekosten.

Hab nen Smartpond 500 G 
Filterung 1a Wasser super klar. 
Verbrauch im Sommer 1 Rolle ca 2,5 Wochen. bei max Flow. 
(Muss aber auch sagen mein Teich war nicht sauber.)
Wird ja empfohlen vor dem Anschluss den Teich zu säubern. 
Aktuell hält eine Rolle ca 3, 5 Wochen. 
Wird aber jetzt deutlich länger halten. 
Verbrauch ca 1 Meter pro Tag. 

Bei dem Smartpond gibt es aber dennoch einige Kinderkrankheiten. 
Z.b. kann die Vliesrolle Nass werden und der Motor packt den Transport nicht, kann ich bestätigen.  Soll aber bei den neueren Versionen nicht mehr so sein. 

Die Genesisfilter kenn ich auch. Sind 1a... 


Nächstes Jahr stehe ich auch zwischen der Wahl zwischen Genesis oder Smartpond. 
Wird auf jedenfall ein Schwerkraftsystem. 
Würd ich dir auch raten. 
Bei den neuen Smartpond Schwerkraft lässt sich in die Anströmmkammer eine Tauch UVC installieren. 
Was bei mir einen deutlichen Pluspunkt gibt. 

grüsse christian


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Also der 500er bei 30.000 Litern ist aber schon Grenzwertig, oder ?

Aber vielen Dank für dein Statement  

Das mit der Vliesförderung haben die in den Griff bekommen, sind wohl jetzt stärkere Motoren verbaut worden.


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Also der 500er bei 30.000 Litern ist aber schon Grenzwertig, oder ?
> 
> Aber vielen Dank für dein Statement
> 
> Das mit der Vliesförderung haben die in den Griff bekommen, sind wohl jetzt stärkere Motoren verbaut worden.



Ja nimme auf jedenfall ne Numemr größer , falls es Geldlich möglich ist.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Die Vliese sind, soweit ich weiß, verrotbar, können also auf dem Kompost entsorgt werden. 

Und den Umweltgedanken bei Seite lassen ? ... Ich denke das sollten auch wir Teichbesitzer nicht, sondern möglichst Resourcen schonend bauen ! 
Welt haben wir nur die Eine ! ... nen Teich, das weisst Du selber am besten ... ist schnell mal neu gebaut. 

Wolf


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Filter sind immer teuer..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
jetzt kann ich ja mal Testweise meine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19782


----------



## Max63 (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo, 

acu ich bin gerade dabei meinen Garten umgestllten zulassen hier möchte ich dann auch einen Teich bauen lassen der ca. 60 qm Fläche hat und nach der Berechnung des Teichbauers Fa. Heinemann Sinzig 50 cbm hat.
Ich weis nicht welchen Filter ich kaufen soll, anfänglich werde ich nur Goldfische haben aber später möchte ich auf Koi umstellen in ca. 2 Jahren wenn alles einwandfei läuft.
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich den Teich auch passend planen.
Was gibt es hier für erfahrungen betreffend Filter und Pumpen bzw Skimmer.

Gruß

Max


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Max!

Und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier am Teich. 

Hier geht es speziell nur um Vliesfilter - und das soll auch so bleiben. Wenn alle jetzt ihre Erfahrungen mit ihren Filtern schreiben, explodiert dieser Thread. Viele haben es aber schon getan.

Am besten siehst Du Dich in den Rubriken Technik, Eigenbautechnik, Teichbau und Koiteich einmal um - dort bekommst Du eine geballte Ladung Know-How. Auch kann ich Dir noch das Basiswissen ans Herz legen - das schadet nie!

Also lesen, lesen, lesen - der Winter ist ja lang genug. Ansonsten viel Spaß hier bei und mit uns!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesfilter - Erfahrungen*

Nabend,
da der Filter ja schon fast ein ganzes Jahr läuft bereue ich meine Entscheidung überhaupt nicht.
Der Verbrauch hält sich im Rahmen, im Moment 10 cm/Tag bei ca. 6000 Liter/Stunde.

Wobei ich sagen muss das meine Teichgröße für einen Vlieser Grenzwertig zu sein scheint. Ich würde bei mehr Volumen doch eher zu einem Trommler greifen, aber bei meinen fast 40 m³ ist der Vliesfilter eine Ideale Wahl. Mein Flow bewegt sich zwischen 20.000 - 25.000 Liter/Stunde. Das schafft der Smarti 800 locker weg.


----------

